# Assess This Craigslist Post?



## DellaMyDarling (Oct 1, 2019)

Tell me the hundreds of ways this is a dumb thing to jump on:

https://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/d/ludlow-7-rabbits-and-3-hutches/6974180349.html

It used to say 10 rabbits. I'm thinking 3 Lions were sold.
Personal goals here would not include fancy buns, just good dual purpose buns.
Yes, I see that sketchy cage in center. We can fix things.
My instincts say too many rabbits, too few cages.

What else say you?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 1, 2019)

Lol...lop, NZ white...typical  CL ad that I see around here....don't  see any lion head


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 1, 2019)

nor any rex   the person selling these rabbits sounds desperate and a bit ignorant. If the hutches are something you can use/fix it's probably a decent deal if the rabbits aren't healthy you can put them in the freezer though then the cages need a good disinfectant before you use. I'm guessing no pedigrees.


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Oct 1, 2019)

So...think the rabbits themselves are of any use?


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 1, 2019)

hard to say, need ages and health status.. and size and body type needs to be taken into consideration for a meat rabbit.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 1, 2019)

Like everyone else said...no rex or lionheads there. And there are lops in the pictures. They look like a bunch of mixed-breeds except for the NZ 
You should ask about their ages, genders etc...ask a lot of questions!


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Oct 2, 2019)

I emailed, saying I had a few concerns. Mostly, where did the buns come from?
Said:

Theyre pets. They come from all over.


That did not help!

Daughter birthday coming up. Buy lot, sell some buns off? Sell all buns, keep cages?
Goal: get a breeding trio on farm.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 2, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> I emailed, saying I had a few concerns. Mostly, where did the buns come from?
> Said:
> 
> Theyre pets. They come from all over.
> ...




Buy the whole batch, keep what you want and sell the rest or keep them all....


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 2, 2019)

Nope....sooooooo not worth it!   The hutches are old, moldy and too small and the rabbits are not worth much either.  Save your money, give it a pass.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 2, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> So...think the rabbits themselves are of any use?



Nope.   The NZ maybe, but the rest aren't worth much at all and the NZ is very small, so either young or poor breeding going on there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 2, 2019)

You are the only one who can decide if it's worth it to you...


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 2, 2019)

Do a pros and cons list


----------



## Baymule (Oct 3, 2019)

To be completely honest, I wouldn't touch the whole mess with a 10 foot pole. The rabbits could bring in disease and sickness, they are a mis-mash of what the heck ever. The owner is ignorant of basic information and the cages look ready for the burn pile. It might take more time and effort to rehab the cages, and still have old cages, than to just build new ones, made to your own specifications. Not trying to be mean, but I would give it a pass. 



frustratedearthmother said:


> You are the only one who can decide if it's worth it to you...



At the end of the day, this is true and only you know if it is right for you or not.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm not impressed, either with the rabbits or the cages. These rabbits were acquired as pets, which means nothing about breeding potential was considered; they may be perfectly healthy but simply too old to breed. The wire on the cages is hardware cloth, which makes me suspect that they were built from whatever was available at the time. They may be hard to clean, need frequent repairs, it's hard to say from here. If what you want is a small-time breeding operation, you'd probably be money ahead just starting from scratch. I feel sorry for this person; "need gone today" situations are never a good place to be.


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks all.

Seller also giving very limited and infrequent answers, so I'd say pass on by.
Doesn't seem much in the way for rabbitries near me.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 4, 2019)

If you are wanting a specific breed, perhaps you could contact the ARBA for any breeders near you or look up that particular breeds web site for breeders.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 4, 2019)

Or your local 4H...lots of younger 4H-ers start out in meat rabbits and they usually have extra to sell.  We always did.   And, usually, you're going to find good quality in those sources, as they are breeding to win.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 4, 2019)

I agree with Bee and Bay...if you're looking for a certain breed, contact the ARBA or your local 4H.
When I first started out with my rabbits  I got most of them from breeders, a few from craigslist (i made sure they were pedigreed/registered) and 3 at a 4H show at the county fair. You can get some great bloodlines if you look for them!


----------

